# Whats the bow speed record?



## LBmaN (Mar 30, 2008)

Anyone know what the bow speed record is?


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

I generally don't give a rip about speed but you pose an interesting question!! I'd also like to know!! '94


----------



## T-Town_Hunter (Oct 22, 2009)

Pretty sure Kev has it but don't know exact numbers


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

x3

Wasnt this done by Kevin Strother?


----------



## bkolowski111 (Dec 21, 2009)

T-Town_Hunter said:


> Pretty sure Kev has it but don't know exact numbers


Saw a thread on here where he said he was shooting 438 fps. Not sure if thats a record.

Here's the thread: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1092182


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I was told Kevin has it as well not sure what it was


----------



## vettelt11992 (Dec 19, 2008)

says 139 pound draw weight, i want to shoot that a few times, maybe even for hunting. I guess when you design your own stuff you can build whatever you want...


----------



## Deer3083 (Jul 6, 2009)

I saw on the strother site he said he has got a bow to shoot over 600fps. Major poundage and I think a arrow he designed.


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

He shot little metal vanes, like razor blades. I've always been impressed with that.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I set the World's Fastest bow record with a 180# bow shooting 588 fps.

Yes you have to draw the bow by hand with NO assistance.


My World Flight record was a 195# bow, shot a 132 grain arrow a distance of 1320 yards 1 ft and 3 inches. The fletchings are actual razor blades!!!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

vettelt11992 said:


> says 139 pound draw weight, i want to shoot that a few times, maybe even for hunting. I guess when you design your own stuff you can build whatever you want...


Have you ever seen Kevin? .. the cat works out.. Sure I could take him but he's no slouch ....


----------



## bkolowski111 (Dec 21, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I set the World's Fastest bow record with a 180# bow shooting 588 fps.
> 
> Yes you have to draw the bow by hand with NO assistance.
> 
> ...


WOW.......just wow.


----------



## SemperF (Nov 22, 2009)

Mr. Strother I would like to know if this was an engineering problem you were working on or if you were curious if it could be done or if someone simply said no way.........Thank You


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Was told that the records couldn't be broke, so I thought "we shall see" the rest is history.

I like to push the limits of anything I do.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I set the World's Fastest bow record with a 180# bow shooting 588 fps.
> 
> Yes you have to draw the bow by hand with NO assistance.
> 
> ...


WOW. how strong was the bow you were shooting???? thats freakin crazy stuff right there.

BTW how fast was that puppy???


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I set the World's Fastest bow record with a 180# bow shooting 588 fps.
> 
> Yes you have to draw the bow by hand with NO assistance.
> 
> ...


I bet that you can not beat that! I dare you, no I triple dog dare you


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Riser was made from steel, reinforced limbs, .250 diameter axles, double locked down limb bolts to hold limbs into the pocket.

Speed was over 640 fps.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

HCA Iron Mace said:


> I bet that you can not beat that! I dare you, *no I triple dog dare you*


now he has to do it


----------



## SemperF (Nov 22, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Was told that the records couldn't be broke, so I thought "we shall see" the rest is history.
> 
> I like to push the limits of anything I do.



Thank You, you have always struck me as a person that says oh yeah watch this, and I mean that with respect. Keep pushing the limits beyond what we think is possible it can only benefit all of us Thank You.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Riser was made from steel, reinforced limbs, .250 diameter axles, double locked down limb bolts to hold limbs into the pocket.
> 
> Speed was over 640 fps.


why wouldnt that be the speed record????


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

HCA Iron Mace said:


> I bet that you can not beat that! I dare you, no I triple dog dare you


Already have plans to beat my record this year in Regular Flight and set a new broadhead flight record.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> why wouldnt that be the speed record????


You don't shoot for speed at the Flight shoots.

I chrono'd the bow after the shoot just to see the speed.

I shot the bow 70 times, I was worn out and didn't even take my last 2 shots, didn't want to hurt myself.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> You don't shoot for speed at the Flight shoots.
> 
> I chrono'd the bow after the shoot just to see the speed.
> 
> I shot the bow 70 times, I was worn out and didn't even take my last 2 shots, didn't want to hurt myself.


should have brought that over and uped the speed record.

you must have fun designing these monsters. wish i could do that


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool mr strother. To find new things requires someone to push the envelope and you most certainly have done that! Cool


----------



## SemperF (Nov 22, 2009)

Mr. Strother are you at the ATA if so how much fun are you having verses all the work that goes into it.


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Riser was made from steel, reinforced limbs, .250 diameter axles, double locked down limb bolts to hold limbs into the pocket.
> 
> Speed was over 640 fps.


Yah, but could that shoot through an elk shoulder?


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I know my hunting bow can break both shoulders down and drop them in their tracks!!! 

There is NO substitute for raw K.E.

My last years hunting bow had over 165# of K.E.


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

Wood said:


> Yah, but could that shoot through an elk shoulder?


That would go through a Cat 400 engine block


----------



## SemperF (Nov 22, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I know my hunting bow can break both shoulders down and drop them in their tracks!!!
> 
> There is NO substitute for raw K.E.
> 
> My last years hunting bow had over 165# of K.E.


Man almost no field dressing needed with that K.E.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

My son told me he will break both of my records!!!!

That would be so awesome if he did.

I will help him train and build the bows for him to do it.


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I know my hunting bow can break both shoulders down and drop them in their tracks!!!
> 
> There is NO substitute for raw K.E.
> 
> My last years hunting bow had over 165# of K.E.


That's what I want with a 70#/29" 7" brace. Just have to double what I got now.


----------



## mathews86 (Mar 31, 2009)

your hunting bow how much was the poundage and how many grains was the arrow and whats your draw


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Wood,

You should be able to do that by next hunting season right? J/K


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

Mr Strother had 120ft-lbs of K.E. on his 640fps 132gr arrow, pretty cool. You would think that it would be more, but not enough arrow weight..


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

mathews86 said:


> your hunting bow how much was the poundage and how many grains was the arrow and whats your draw


I shoot between 135-150 for hunting, my arrow weighs between 410-430 depending on what broadhead I shoot. 
Same with the draw weight variable, depends on which bow I take. If I am going after a squirrel I take the 135#, if hunting a deer or elk I take the 150#, squirrels are tough you know!!!

30" draw length.


----------



## SemperF (Nov 22, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I shoot between 135-150 for hunting, my arrow weighs between 410-430 depending on what broadhead I shoot.
> Same with the draw weight variable, depends on which bow I take. If I am going after a squirrel I take to 135#, if hunting a deer or elk I take the 150#, squirrels are tough you know!!!
> 
> 30" draw length.


I have seen pictures of your forearm the squirrels don't stand a chance.....


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I shoot between 135-150 for hunting, my arrow weighs between 410-430 depending on what broadhead I shoot.
> Same with the draw weight variable, depends on which bow I take. If I am going after a squirrel I take to 135#, if hunting a deer or elk I take the 150#, squirrels are tough you know!!!
> 
> 30" draw length.


You better be a great shot if one of those squirrels charge ya!!!!


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Wood,
> 
> You should be able to do that by next hunting season right? J/K


Lord willing I'll be chasing them again but when you get to be as old as I am you need to know your limits. Had 2 elk tags last year and I limited out.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been designing bows for over 25 years so how old does that make me???


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Man this is amazing stuff. I would have thought that a 140 gr arrow would explode coming out of a 180lb bow. That is crazy!!!! Is there anyway you could post some of your bows and the set ups you have for them???


----------



## T-Town_Hunter (Oct 22, 2009)

Kevin 
so do you safely allow your production bows to be shot under 5 gpi or is that not kosher........thank you for your help


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

Mr. Strother
it is kool to see ya on here talking with us. Thank you


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I've been designing bows for over 25 years so how old does that make me???


Well I don't know but if you started when you were 10, you're still a young whipersnapper. 
Looking forward to shooting some of your new stuff.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Would love to post pictures of those flight and speed bows, they were in my office at a company in Eugene Oregon. 

Even though they were to be returned to me they mysteriously came up missing!!! Imagine how easy that was to lose both of my bows?

My hunting bows are just production risers with extra heavy limbs. The same risers that Strother Archery produces our "normal" draw weight bows on.

I will post pictures of my new creations once the shoot is over, they have to stay top secret till after the shoot, read the rules of flight and you will know why.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

T-Town_Hunter said:


> Kevin
> so do you safely allow your production bows to be shot under 5 gpi or is that not kosher........thank you for your help


I don't recommend it is what I'm suppose to say.


----------



## RIPelk (Dec 18, 2009)

Kevin, you still need to get me a bow with 120 lb limbs. I don't care what direction an elk is facing it is going down.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

HCA Iron Mace said:


> Mr. Strother
> it is kool to see ya on here talking with us. Thank you


I am just like you and everyone else here, I love archery, it's fun to play around with ideas and see what happens.


----------



## SemperF (Nov 22, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Would love to post pictures of those flight and speed bows, they were in my office at a company in Eugene Oregon.
> 
> Even though they were to be returned to me they mysteriously came up missing!!! Imagine how easy that was to lose both of my bows?
> 
> ...


That sucks but the satisfaction is they don't understand the design and couldn't pull it to shoot it anyway...JMO


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I am just like you and everyone else here, I love archery, it's fun to play around with ideas and see what happens.


I agree completely about archery. As an inspiring mechanical engineer, it's very uplifting(I need it sometimes when it's tough in school) to chat with successful engineers, especially in the archery field... I'm lucky enough to shoot with some of Bear's engineers, and talking with them is always intriguing as well...

I for one enjoy u sharing stuff on this site, and appreciate it.

Not trying to sound like an arse kisser btw


----------



## T-Town_Hunter (Oct 22, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I don't recommend it is what I'm suppose to say.


Understood sir!!!:wink:


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

drockw said:


> I agree completely about archery. As an *inspiring* mechanical engineer, it's very uplifting(I need it sometimes when it's tough in school) to chat with successful engineers, especially in the archery field... I'm lucky enough to shoot with some of Bear's engineers, and talking with them is always intriguing as well...
> 
> I for one enjoy u sharing stuff on this site, and appreciate it.
> 
> Not trying to sound like an arse kisser btw


I meant aspiring Lol. Not inspiring. It's late haha.


----------



## daddonati (Apr 27, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I know my hunting bow can break both shoulders down and drop them in their tracks!!!
> 
> There is NO substitute for raw K.E.
> 
> My last years hunting bow had over 165# of K.E.


Dang it man! I was soo happy that I finally made it to 91-92 lbs K.E.!!!  Awesome stuff, cool to hear about what can be done and what's possible. I guess if I want more K.E. I'm gonna have to find a bow manufacturer that offers limbs over 70 lbs....any suggestions?! lol


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

Out of curiousity, what kind of broadheads stand up to that kind of beating? Or do they?


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

@ KS
*Spine* what kind of spine do your arrows have at those draw weights??
Everything available should be way to weak??
Thanks


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

*you will pay for pulling that weight*



Kevin Strother1 said:


> You don't shoot for speed at the Flight shoots.
> 
> I chrono'd the bow after the shoot just to see the speed.
> 
> I shot the bow 70 times, I was worn out and didn't even take my last 2 shots, didn't want to hurt myself.


later in life i am. i pulled 80-100 # for over 20 years i am 44 now and 50 # is my limit of coarse i have done some hard labor all my life also , left elbow and shoulder is about shot :thumbs_do


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

*Who would win a race of top fuel dragster or Kevin in 1/4 mile?*

FPS MPH
280 205
300 220
320 234
438 321
588 431
640 469

Wow:thumbs_up


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

pa.hunter said:


> later in life i am. i pulled 80-100 # for over 20 years i am 44 now and 50 # is my limit of coarse i have done some hard labor all my life also , left elbow and shoulder is about shot :thumbs_do


How much later?

I'm older than you already so unless your gonna catch me I should be OK.LOL

I have pulled 130-195# for 25+ years. Before IBO's limit I shot 3-D at 130-140#, I have heard that same comment "it will catch up with you later" for 25 years. At this rate I'll be dead before it catches me!!!!

I have NO plans to lower my draw weight, me pulling 140# is like most guys pulling 70#. I'm not trying to sound all he-man, I go to the gym 4-5 days a week to stay in shape.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Ummmm Kevin, should you be at a certain booth at a certain show?


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not in Columbus.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

This is interesting......what type of arrow was it.?


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'm not in Columbus.


Well the show has begun so you can PM me a pic anytime. . . . I heard the STORM had arrived.


----------



## Pdwight (Nov 26, 2009)

*sound barrier*

What would be really interesting would be to get a bow to exceed the sound barrier....well actually the arrow :teeth:

I am a competitive small bore shooter and we always dance around the sound barrier....we try to stay just below it for maximum accuracy. Does the arrow have to travel a short distance to attain maximum speed or does it leave the rest at maximum speed ?

Thanks
Dwight


www.rimfireshooting.com


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> FPS MPH
> 280 205
> 300 220
> 320 234
> ...


The dragsters would still beat the arrow pretty bad I believe.... Deceleration...

Not sure but it would be close. I don't feel like figuring it out right now

if I'm wrong, that's amazing haha


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

drockw said:


> The dragsters would still beat the arrow pretty bad I believe.... Deceleration...
> 
> Not sure but it would be close. I don't feel like figuring it out right now
> 
> if I'm wrong, that's amazing haha


Arrow would win by a VERY large margin. It's acceleration is virtualy instantaneous, so it's at top speed right away. Clearly wouldn't be stopped by the time it hit the quarter mile mark. Then look at the dragster, it starts at 0 and has a pretty linear acceleration, it's top speed is lower than that of the arrow (by a fair amount).


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

Kevin or anyone else who shoots high poundage's.... How do you get to that point of being able to shoot 100 plus pounds. It want to shoot 80 to 90 pounds but need to strengthen up to it. I know I can shoot 75 to 80 all day but 90 would be nice:darkbeer:


----------



## sneekee_hunter (Jan 21, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I set the World's Fastest bow record with a 180# bow shooting 588 fps.
> 
> Yes you have to draw the bow by hand with NO assistance.
> 
> ...


:77: You are a GOD :77:
I've been shooting heavy lb bows most of my archery career. People always give me flack, but they just don't understand like you do :wink: Recently it difficult to get a bowmanufctr to step up to the plate. Bowtech always gets me going! Unufortunatlkey my days of shooting heavy lbs are dwindling ever since I fractured my elbow (twice), she just doesn't work as well anymore.:angry: Keep up the good work, sure would love to see pics of your set-up when appropriate!


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

I think kevin's new bows will be available in 100 pounds


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

never mind I guess its only 80 my bad guys


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Would love to see vid of someone drawing 180#. What kind of form it takes to draw that weight and not hurt your self.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Bows will be available up to 100# just have them to 80# right now.

It's like anything else to pull that weight, technique is key.


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

Do you have an video's of you drawing? Is there any way to strengthen those muscles without buying a 100 pounder to practice on.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes there is.

I have specific self designed exercises I do for strengthening all of the muscles used to draw a bow.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Bows will be available up to 100# just have them to 80# right now.
> 
> *It like anything else to pull that weight, technique is key.*


definately true. I watched Kevin polish draw our shops 80# xforce ss with 1 finger! It blew my mind hahaha!


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes there is.
> 
> I have specific self designed exercises I do for strengthening all of the muscles used to draw a bow.


Care to share :noidea:


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Before IBO's limit I shot 3-D at 130-140#


Did any of the arrows stay in the targets?

Also, what arrows do you use for hunting.......i.e. spine and brand?

And finally, how much extra do you do to quiet a 150lb bow with a ~420gr arrow? Thanks.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

5MilesBack said:


> Did any of the arrows stay in the targets?
> 
> Also, what arrows do you use for hunting.......i.e. spine and brand?
> 
> And finally, how much extra do you do to quiet a 150lb bow with a ~420gr arrow? Thanks.


I had to use red lipstick(not mine) to put a little on the fletchings to see where the arrow passed through the target.

I don't use any type of silencers or extra noise suppression on my bows, just stock string suppressor.


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)

With razor blade fletchings, who needs broadheads? lol.

Can you post pics of the razor blade fletched arrows Kevin? Also, you mentioned the arrow was 132 grains. What was it made of?


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Whitey375 said:


> Out of curiousity, what kind of broadheads stand up to that kind of beating? Or do they?


Not many do.

I had great luck last year with the Bloodrunner and the Shuttle T.

I shoot a ACC 3-71.


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

The guys out at HWY99 always had good things to say about those Shuttle T's, I have never tried them myself. 
As far as the ACC's go, do you use a custom insert like from PDP, or just the stock ones?


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*Man I wish*

I could try the 180 pounder. I did have a bow that was 120 pounds that I shot all summer and during season for 4 years straight. Awesome power. Wish I had it back.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I had to use red lipstick(*not mine*)


Ya sure, whatever you say.

You gotta love the Shuttle T's. Now that I have figured out how to make them sharper, this will probably be the only BH in my quiver. Well, maybe a Silverflame as well.


----------



## Joe H. (Sep 15, 2007)

*yo Kevin*

Just out of curiosity.....and I don't mean to hijack this thread.....but since we have one of the premier archery designesr/engineers online and answering questions*.....if you had to *choose one other bow brand to shoot besides your own.....Who's would you choose? Is there anyone or any company out there that you really admire for their innovation or product line??????? 
Answering this question may seem like "kissing your sister", but there has got to be another engineer or manufacturer out there that makes you say "hmmmm....why didn't I think of that?"


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Smartest two men I ever met in archery were George Trotter and Harry Drake. 

Both are deceased, George was from Louisiana like I am. Sold the rights to Bear for the Delta V back in the 70's, fastest bow made for probably 20 years. He had some other really cool ideas.

Sold Hoyt the rights to the old Chuck it broadheads.

Harry designed limbs and bows for Browning for like a thousand years.


----------



## obro (Dec 27, 2008)

*Records*

Kevin when the son beats the dad they both win. Hopefully he will.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I am ready to let him try, he may have to hit the gym for a little while more, he is pretty strong but hasn't gotten there yet.

I guess he will tell me to just build a faster bow so he can pull less weight and break them!!!

I actually think it can be broken on about 130-140# with some of the stuff I have for this type of shooting.


----------



## TrotterMatic (Jan 27, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Smartest two men I ever met in archery were George Trotter and Harry Drake.
> 
> Both are deceased, George was from Louisiana like I am. Sold the rights to Bear for the Delta V back in the 70's, fastest bow made for probably 20 years. He had some other really cool ideas.
> 
> ...


Kevin,

Thank you for your kind words about my father. He certainly was an individual with unique ideas and the willpower to see them through. 
It is fascinating to see how bow technology has evolved over the last 30 years.
Your arrow speed record is most impressive! Good luck with your endeavors.

Mark Trotter


----------



## mojomaniac (Dec 22, 2009)

Hercules.

That's about the same KE as the PSE AR crossbow could not imagine holding that monster back. 

Crossbow limbs on a bow.



Anynamewilldo said:


> Would love to see vid of someone drawing 180#. What kind of form it takes to draw that weight and not hurt your self.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

TrotterMatic said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Thank you for your kind words about my father. He certainly was an individual with unique ideas and the willpower to see them through.
> It is fascinating to see how bow technology has evolved over the last 30 years.
> ...


Mark,

I always enjoyed talking to your father and your mom, Gloria. 

George was a unique individual, his ideas were way ahead of their time.


----------



## ChasinBucks (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow... Impressive records!!!

Kevin,
It sounds like you have really pushed the limits of physical ability to store energy and trained hard to get where you are at... I wondered if you found that one could physically store more energy with a smoother cam and more pounds or a harder cam and lower peak weight? 

I've heard others opinions on this, but I'm guess you've really tested this.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

ChasinBucks said:


> Wow... Impressive records!!!
> 
> Kevin,
> It sounds like you have really pushed the limits of physical ability to store energy and trained hard to get where you are at... I wondered if you found that one could physically store more energy with a smoother cam and more pounds or a harder cam and lower peak weight?
> ...


At 195# non of them are smooth.

I have a long explanation for the question, don't have time to type it now. Will respond later.


----------



## buglecrazy (Jan 15, 2010)

*Strother?*

I guess i need to do some research


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

buglecrazy said:


> I guess i need to do some research


Yep, a very promising looking bow manufacturer, I hope I will get the chance to shoot a few Strother bows this year.
Keep up the good work Mr. Strother.


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

Kevin,
After pulling that much weight for years, how do you test out your designs @ regular weights. Can you even feel 60 or 70 pounds? It seems like that would be like most of us trying to shoot 15 or 20 pound bows and determine how smooth they are.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have to draw the bows very slow and concentrate on the cycle.

I can distinguish a difference in the feel of draw cycles, even at 60#.


----------



## deerhunterrick (Mar 11, 2011)

I am not sure what the record anymore is but here is one for you to think about. 1991 I had a McPherson Eliminator set at 29" draw and 95# with custom strings and cables by Jim Bow. Shooting a ACH330 the bow shot 326fps with a 1713 and 35 gr tip the bow shot 475fps . This wasn't no 185# bow it was a hunting bow. 
The bow shot a 34" 2419 @ 272 fps thats real bow speed , not some pumped up special built factory only bow. I also won the Michigan State IBO that year beating the closet shooter in the class by 23 points. It was Burly too so it wasn't just a sham.


----------



## GTOJoe (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice first post deerhunterprick...


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

Old-thread-dredger-upper.


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

trumankayak said:


> Old-thread-dredger-upper.



thanks because i enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

Me too. Some major ego strokin


----------



## kokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Luckiduc13 said:


> He shot little metal vanes, like razor blades. I've always been impressed with that.


Me too. Sorry to reply an old thread but this is exactly what I am after.







It is gonna take some time but it is coming. This one may have to come first. It doesn't require steel.







Time remaining is still unknown. I am at it.


----------



## tibbes (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow, seems they are very low profile! Would it be possible to shoot these with a blade style rest?


----------



## kokes (Sep 25, 2013)

tibbes said:


> Wow, seems they are very low profile! Would it be possible to shoot these with a blade style rest?


I am not sure.

The blue ones perhaps so, They only exceed the diameter of a shaft by 1.7 mm and they flex a little.

The steel ones definitely could. But only if used on a front tip. That way they can stay clear of a bow completely. If mounted to the back and used as nock-vanes, they could cause some pretty mean cuts to an archer, and/or damage any equipment that will get in the way, including risers.

This may be avoided in the future by foolproofing the vanes as I did in case of the most recent design of mine, the ballista bolt:


----------



## tibbes (Feb 12, 2013)

The blue vanes, are they yet or are they gonna be in production?


----------



## kokes (Sep 25, 2013)

I have all the prototypes from the picture. I am still working on them, retouching, remoulding. I also want a tougher material, the one I was testing with is not as tough as I like. So instead the rotary shrub cutter string will it be. No fun to make but lots of fun to shoot. And no returns. The ballista bolts will be made of the same, since "ballista" will actually be a bow that will work just like an in-swinger, but it will be hand operated. The bolt as designed may or may not work. If it was a "push" type turbine where the blades need to be hit by incomming air, it wouldn't. But with a "pull" turbine working with low pressure even such extreme position hidden in the "shadow" of a shaft may not prevent it from working. I borrowed the airfoil from a hummingbird. If anything will work in high speed low pressure situations it will be the wing of a hummingbird. Empirical tests will have to show.


----------



## tibbes (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks. I will keep an eye on it as develops cos your designs seem very promising to me. One of my bows needs a very low profile vane in order to shoot from center of string. The blue vanes could be ballpark.....


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Old thread but interesting to say the least. I had the privilege of hunting with Kevin at a friends place called Deer Creek Outfitters in Sebree Ky. Kevin showed up with buldging disc and needed surgery. Rather than to pass up this hunt, he postponed the surgery and backed his bow down to 125lbs to make it a little easier on him. He shot his buck and thought he saw the deer run off with his arrow sticking out the other side. He couldn't believe he didn't get a complete pass through. What he saw was the leg bone on the off side sticking up. He blew right through the deer.
As he said in an earlier post he is just another hunter. I guess he forgot the part about being a behemoth of a man.
He really is a good ole down to earth guy when he is hunting and away from all the hustle.

It's a darn shame he isn't on AT anymore. He has a lot to contribute.:sad:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

thirdhandman said:


> Old thread but interesting to say the least. I had the privilege of hunting with Kevin at a friends place called Deer Creek Outfitters in Sebree Ky. Kevin showed up with buldging disc and needed surgery. Rather than to pass up this hunt, he postponed the surgery and backed his bow down to 125lbs to make it a little easier on him. He shot his buck and thought he saw the deer run off with his arrow sticking out the other side. He couldn't believe he didn't get a complete pass through. What he saw was the leg bone on the off side sticking up. He blew right through the deer.
> As he said in an earlier post he is just another hunter. I guess he forgot the part about being a behemoth of a man.
> He really is a good ole down to earth guy when he is hunting and away from all the hustle.
> 
> It's a darn shame he isn't on AT anymore. He has a lot to contribute.:sad:


Darn shame and so many Pros and Coaches have left AT because....Well, leave it as it is.


----------



## jimb2 (Aug 27, 2016)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I've been designing bows for over 25 years so how old does that make me???


Older than Louisiana mud


----------



## z518z (Jun 29, 2018)

How about speed record for a target bow? I have my perform x 3D with special ordered 70lbs limbs shooting a 360 grain arrow at 334fps


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

I thought for sure the HTR had it.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

z518z said:


> How about speed record for a target bow? I have my perform x 3D with special ordered 70lbs limbs shooting a 360 grain arrow at 334fps




With the numbers you give the IBO of your frakenbow would only be in the neighborhood of 340fps... I have several bows I use for target that IBO aboe that- and I get nearly 340 out of my Destroyer with my llightest shafts at 29.5 draw and only 50#... 

If you consider the recurve record is over 580fps, you're a long ways away from any records... Sorry.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

roosiebull said:


> I thought for sure the HTR had it.




I know right?!? I mean, I can only get one small cup of coffee down between loose and impact. Don't even get cream and sugar it's so blistering fast.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

z518z said:


> How about speed record for a target bow? I have my perform x 3D with special ordered 70lbs limbs shooting a 360 grain arrow at 334fps


With Mathew's Monsters and PSE's Full Throttle hitting 360 and 370 fps, respectively, you're coming up short.....I think someone said Levi Morgan's Mathews was nailing 330 fps in IBO competition....


----------



## z518z (Jun 29, 2018)

SonnyThomas said:


> z518z said:
> 
> 
> > How about speed record for a target bow? I have my perform x 3D with special ordered 70lbs limbs shooting a 360 grain arrow at 334fps
> ...


My point was that this bow was built for target and not built for speed unlike the full throttle or other bows that were built for hunting and not target. This bow has an axel to axel of 36”. If you know of a bow that’s 36” or bigger that’s faster I really do want to know. Not trying to be spiteful I’m genuinely interested


----------



## z518z (Jun 29, 2018)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> z518z said:
> 
> 
> > How about speed record for a target bow? I have my perform x 3D with special ordered 70lbs limbs shooting a 360 grain arrow at 334fps
> ...


The bows your just referenced have an ATA if less than 33” my perform x 3D has an ATA of 36” so if you know of any bows that size or bigger that hit speeds like that please let me know I’m genuinely interested


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

z518z said:


> The bows your just referenced have an ATA if less than 33” my perform x 3D has an ATA of 36” so if you know of any bows that size or bigger that hit speeds like that please let me know I’m genuinely interested




Okay, but then drop 20fps off your results because it's not an off the shelf model, it has custom/non stock limbs. Then confirm arrow weight, draw weight, and chrono on more than one measuring device to improve data accuracy. 

So, BT CPXL with stock, non-custom ordered limbs while not quite meeting your very specific 36" or greater axle to axle by 1" is rated at 340fps IBO... And it's several years old. 

Want to go with non stock limbs... I can put a set of Barnsdales on a BowTech Specialist and get close to 370fps IBO and it's 37.5" A2A. 

Sort of smell what we're steppin in here? It's quick, it's not all that special and certainly not mind blowingly fast.


----------



## z518z (Jun 29, 2018)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> z518z said:
> 
> 
> > The bows your just referenced have an ATA if less than 33” my perform x 3D has an ATA of 36” so if you know of any bows that size or bigger that hit speeds like that please let me know I’m genuinely interested
> ...


Wow man you seem to have a lot to say. You have videos and proof of all those bows too? I actually have a video and I’ll gladly take more. I ordered the limbs from pse who actually makes them for the bow specifically just they don’t have them off the shelf. Search “bakpaky” on YouTube and it’s my only video. I don’t understand why you’re so heated either. I was literally asking a question if you see my original post. So all the sass is uneeded for real.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Your right, congratulations you hold the record. 

Of course until someone orders the same set up and has the 2" longer draw the 'X' is capable of. 

Just guessing that's what you needed to hear based on how you worded the question and in multiple threads... I am truly humbled... Truly.


----------



## z518z (Jun 29, 2018)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> Your right, congratulations you hold the record.
> 
> Of course until someone orders the same set up and has the 2" longer draw the 'X' is capable of.
> 
> Just guessing that's what you needed to hear based on how you worded the question and in multiple threads... I am truly humbled... Truly.


Thanks you should be lmao. It’s a 30” draw by the way pal. And hell yeah you’re correct that’s pretty much why I’m posting all about it so others can do the same. You’re so caught up on yourself man you need to just relax on the archery threads. I’m just spreading the word on what I was able to do with my pse. Have fun being mad at everyone that tries to share what they did


----------

